# 4ft (286L) 'Planted' tank



## Alasse

Capacity: 286 Litres
Filtration: SunSun canister
Heater: 300W
Lighting: 3x 4ft T5HO
Substrate: Pool filter sand
Wood: Native trees
Plants: Anubias & Peacock moss
Stock: Fancy goldfish 



There are currently 2 fish in there, a ryukin and an oranda


----------



## crzy2u

:shock: So beautiful!! >.<

:yourock:


----------



## djembekah

That is stunning! What are the red leafed plants?


----------



## Alasse

They are Red Tiger lotus, but all the plants on the left side of the tank are fakes. The plants on the right are real


----------



## djembekah

Ahhh! Well it sure looks good!


----------



## Chesh

A beautiful tank, and a lovely home for goldies! I love seeing goldfish looking so tiny in a great big tank! ^__^


----------



## Alasse

This is the 4 that are now living in here 

1x Calico Ryukin
1x Red&White Ryukin
1x Red-capped Oranda
1x Pearlscale fantail


----------



## djembekah

Aww!!! They're so cute! Someday I'll have goldies 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alasse

I love em, i am debating doing another tank, so i can have some more lol


----------



## djembekah

My vote is yes! Ever chat with the user thekoimaiden? She loves goldies too!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alasse

No i havent chatted with them. Will have to see if i can catch them at some stage


----------



## thekoimaiden

Surprise! I showed up! 

Your tank is stunning! Rarely do you get a good 'scape with goldfish. And you have such adorable goldfish! Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## Chesh

Heehee, they _ARE_ adorable! Goldies make me grin! 
. . . I've noticed that the desire for MORE goldies seems to be a common one among their keepers!
I totally understand why, too. . . how can you resist?!! <3


----------



## willow

WOW !!!! simply ….amazingly beautiful…!!!!!:-D
i could sit here and look all day at your aquarium.


----------



## Alasse

Did a bit of a rescape, as it is now



The fish

Pea - Pearlscale fantail


Ori - Oranda


Eragon - Dragon eye


Kilda - Ryukin


----------



## djembekah

Gorgeous fish !


----------



## willow

Eragon is my favourite.:-D


----------



## Alasse

2 new additions 

Svart - Black Moor


Joufflu - Pearlscale


----------



## djembekah

They're so pretty!


----------



## Chesh

Thanks for showing off your pretty little crew! I will never cease to be amazed by how many different fancies there are! Cute little things, every one! I hope the new additions are doing well - tank looks great, love the rescape!!!


----------



## thekoimaiden

Your fish and your aquarium is beautiful. More people need to see this. THIS is what a goldfish tank should be. It will look so amazing once they all grow up. Thank you for sharing it with us!


----------



## Alasse

Updated pic - Rescaped today


----------



## djembekah

Incredibly stunning, as usual


----------



## Alasse

The tank is heading for a rescape....got a plan, just gotta get the time to get in there and do it, but it will be happening lol

The goldies are growing nicely and i want them to be able to utilise more of the tank room, so plan is to remove quite a bit of the plants and wood. I will, if possible, be going back to using some live plants for this tank.


----------



## willow

ooo i'll keep an eye out for this up date.


----------



## Alasse

Rescaped


----------



## Alasse

Tidied up a bit & tank has cleared up more from the rescap,e so a nicer pic


----------



## tankman12

Now that is the coolest goldfish bowl ever!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Romad

Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Alasse

Updated pic. Had to rescape to catch all the pep and common BN juvies to sell (scuse the nets hanging, they are holding the BN waiting for new owners to pick up). Added in another 20 or so pep juvies to growout ready for sale.


----------



## Alasse

My goldie tank as of today


----------



## Alasse

As it is today


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Are you yet tired of hearing "gorgous?"  Just magnificant. Looks like a painting!


----------



## Alasse

Did a huge water change on the tank today....



Water level dropping, enough water was left just to keep the goldies able to swim in












Refilled and all pretty again


----------



## Alasse

Small vid
http://youtu.be/IH2NUAfZeFk


----------



## aussieJJDude

Wow, I like it!
I thought that goldies don't like a lot of flow, but it looks like your little guys are enjoying it quite a bit!


----------



## Alasse

An updated pic


----------



## Phae

Oooohhh, those red plants are lovely! Where can I buy them? Or do you recall what brand they were? They are AWESOME! Are they silk? If you're not going to use them anymore, can I buy them off of you (looks like you've taken the red ones out in later pics)?


----------



## Alasse

Phae said:


> Oooohhh, those red plants are lovely! Where can I buy them? Or do you recall what brand they were? They are AWESOME! Are they silk? If you're not going to use them anymore, can I buy them off of you (looks like you've taken the red ones out in later pics)?


I got the red lotus plants at my LFS, i cant recall off hand, but if i can get to the LFS this week i'll take note of the brand if they still have them 
They are silk yes 

They are still in the tank, just with the angle i took the pic they are hard to see


----------



## Phae

Alasse said:


> I got the red lotus plants at my LFS, i cant recall off hand, but if i can get to the LFS this week i'll take note of the brand if they still have them
> They are silk yes
> 
> They are still in the tank, just with the angle i took the pic they are hard to see


Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Alasse

Updated pic


----------



## aussieJJDude

Oh No, what happened to all your plants? Oh well, i bet the goldies are loving the extra space to spread their fins.


----------



## Alasse

aussieJJDude said:


> Oh No, what happened to all your plants? Oh well, i bet the goldies are loving the extra space to spread their fins.


I removed them to make more swimming space, and for ease of vacuuming the sand properly. The goldies are appreciating the space


----------

